
Mathematical Literacy: A necessary skill for the 21st century - ColinWright
http://blogs.plos.org/scied/2013/02/11/mathematical-literacy-a-necessary-skill-for-the-21st-century/
======
lutusp
It's a shame that the author doesn't try to clarify the difference between
arithmetic and mathematics. An important distinction? Absolutely -- people who
dislike arithmetic may well have substantial math potential, and there are
calculators and computers to do the arithmetic.

This is not to say that arithmetic ability isn't useful for everyday
transactions, but there are many people who, because they dislike, or have no
aptitude for, arithmetic, end up missing out on mathematics, which is a
different pursuit with its own requirements and rewards. Now that's a shame.

~~~
ekm2
I fail to see how one is going to master any branch of mathematics if
arithmetic is a major obstacle.

~~~
lutusp
> I fail to see how one is going to master any branch of mathematics if
> arithmetic is a major obstacle.

I can teach algebra and Calculus to a classroom of students without requiring
anyone to do arithmetic. I would simply say, "Bring your calculators."

There's no doubt that a facility with arithmetic is a very useful skill. But
for many, it represents an obstacle on the road to mathematics, including some
very useful and enriching mathematics. I think this will change in the future,
as people become more comfortable with calculating devices.

There was a similar change many centuries ago, at a time when the ability to
memorize information was evidence of education. Then cheap print became
available. Shortly thereafter the ability to read replaced the ability to
memorize the teacher's words, as primary evidence of an education.

I think the same thing will happen with arithmetic and mathematics -- they
will increasingly be seen as separate, independent skills.

